# what color bottle for strawberry wine?



## twrfish (Sep 1, 2010)

A friend of mine has made his 1st batch of 10 gallons of strawberry wine. I talked him into bottleing it, but i didn't know what color bottle to use since i have never made any before.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would use either a clear or frosted bottle so that the color of the Strawberry wine is visible. When I bottle mine it will be with clear bottles.

Welcome to the forum from another PA wine maker.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2010)

My first selection for strawberry would be a clear bottle to show off the color. If I did not have enough clear then my second selection would be green. If you are in a bright room you may want to go with green anyways.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2010)

pretty fast on the trigger there Doug! LOL


----------



## twrfish (Sep 1, 2010)

clear is what i thought, but i decided to ask the experts! (A) clear final answer. 
I make fruit wine, but it is mostly blackberry and raspberry which all go into green bottles.


----------



## jet (Sep 1, 2010)

Definitely clear


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2010)

twrfish said:


> clear is what i thought, but i decided to ask the experts! (A) clear final answer.
> I make fruit wine, but it is mostly blackberry and raspberry which all go into green bottles.



Now you need to design a nice label and put a matching shrink capsule on it! We look forward to seeing photo's of the finished product!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 1, 2010)

My vote= Clear


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup - clear..


----------



## Luc (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I once bottled part of a strawberry wine in blue bottles.
Man the combination was awful !!!
The bottles turned kind of purple due to the mix of blush wine and blue. 
The wine was delicious the bottles hideous.

You could use green bottles. But these are mostly used for red wines. Strawberry is a blush wine so I would not do that.

So, Clear bottles is my vote.

However.........
No matter what bottles you will use, the wine will be delicious !!

Luc


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 1, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> pretty fast on the trigger there Doug! LOL



Just happen to be here at the right time there Dan...Not to often I get that opportunity.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 1, 2010)

Seems everybody is in agreement,,, clear.


----------



## twrfish (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry but there will be no pictures. I have very little computor skills. I do have nice labels for my friend and some nice shrink wrap tops for him and i am also going to use my floor corker on his batch, maybe I'll get a bottle to sample and the satisfaction of helping someone venture into a new hobby.:


----------



## joeswine (Sep 2, 2010)

*strawberry wine bottles*

I used red bottles for my strawberry wine,the comdo of red followed by strawberry was very cool.......


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2010)

I like clear if I have them otherwise I use what around. The wine won't know.. he he he


----------

